# Love is in the air...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

After 7 months of hissing at and ignoring Todd, our kitty Diesel has finally decided that he's not so bad... 
The pic of Diesel on the Wii board doesn't really fit in but it was too cute to not post.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awwwwww!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They're so cute together!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's sweet. 7 months would have left me wondering if it would ever happen.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The pictures are so cute. I love the first one especially. Diesel looks bigger than Todd. It definitely looks like love to me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh are they adorable. I love the first shot... Is she a really big cat or is todd really small? or is it just a lot of furr? I think it's funny that your cat has kind of a Havanese Coat and your Hav has cat coat?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, very cute. 
.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Missy said:


> ohhhh are they adorable. I love the first shot... Is she a really big cat or is todd really small? or is it just a lot of furr? I think it's funny that your cat has kind of a Havanese Coat and your Hav has cat coat?


Diesel's about 17lbs...I think...maybe more. I need to weigh him and check. He has his winter fluffy coat right now but he's definately a BIG cat. 
Todd's 13 lbs and looks tiny next to him. 
It is really funny that they have the reverse coats huh? 
Diesel gets groomed WAY more than Todd. 
He's half persian and so he matts really easily.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

oh my, those are adorable pics! that's one big kitty


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eva said:


> [...]
> He's half persian and so he matts really easily.


I'm full Persian and NEVER matt


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> I'm full Persian and NEVER matt


Lucky you..lol :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute pictures Eva! That's a big boy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Diana said:


> That's a big boy!:biggrin1:


Yep he's a big boy...he was 6 1/2 lbs at 12 wks and just kept growing. 
He's a very cool cat...sweet as can be and cottony soft.
The only annoying trait that he has is that he's a drooler..he'll climb on your lap and start purring and when he walks away you have a huge wet puddle left over. 
He never acted afraid of Todd...he just didn't appreciate Todd chewing on him and let him know it. 
As Todd's gotten older he's learning to play nice with the kitty and Diesel's becoming more loving toward him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, those photos are so sweet! Tucker and Nitro, (our cat,) wrestle together, (on Nitro's terms,) and do RLHs together, but I don't think I've ever seen them actually curled up together. Next to each other, but not totally together.

Those are warm and fuzzy pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't mean to hijack your thread Eva.... but look at how much diesel looks like cash!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...that's funny! 
Diesel sleeps sprawled out on his back most of the time. He also LOVES having his belly rubbed..he's more dog than cat in my opinion


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they even have the same coloring!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow that is one BIG cat! Thoes are cute pictures you should get the one on the coach framed!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so cute.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, they are so cute together. Great pictures, Eva.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I LOVE that first picture. So glad that Diesel has finally broken down to the havanese charm!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so cute. I wish mine would stay with my cats like that.


----------

